# Yellow Nails Help!



## thestarsfall (Oct 24, 2006)

My nailpolish has stained my nails yellow.  Smoker yellow...haha...

I have tried lemon juice, I have tried soaking it in hydrogen peroxide, and I have tried the paste from baking soda and hydrogen peroxide.  It has nothing...



I dont want to have to resort to buying strange whitening things...so are there any other secret recipies to de-yellow my nails?  Or do I have to just wait til they grow out?


----------



## cindysilver4 (Oct 24, 2006)

If you get a buffer at the store and gently buff away the very topmost layer of your nail, they will be non-yellow.  Be careful not to buff too much, or your nails will be thin and weak.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 25, 2006)

during the "grow out" phase, just avoid putting nail polish or anything like that on your nails.


----------



## lightnlovly (Oct 26, 2006)

There is this stuff I use from Sally's Beauty Supply.  I've used it for years now.  It's called bubble white.  You drop it in water (it's powder form) and soak your nails for like 10 minutes.  I originally started using it when I used to always get my nails done (acrylic), but it works beautifully on my real nails too!!  I haven't had my nails done in years--they are finally long and healthy again!  They tend to yellow, so I keep the bubble white on hand.  You can buy a single use packet for like 2 dollars--it's worth it! Hope that helps!


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 

 
_during the "grow out" phase, just avoid putting nail polish or anything like that on your nails._

 
can I ask why?

I would really like to cover it up...

and I will try the other two tips too


----------



## danabanayna (Oct 27, 2006)

I heard alka seltzer works...not sure and not saying to do it...but that is what I heard


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_can I ask why?

I would really like to cover it up...

and I will try the other two tips too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
basically its due to all the chemicals thats in nail polish themselves.  Though it seems tempting to cover up the "yellowness" it really won't do them any good in the long run.  Usually for those that don't smoke, the most common cause of getting yellow nails is through using nail polish too much.  So it kinda seems sensible to maybe lay off it a bit....


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 28, 2006)

This discoloration is only on the nailsurface... so try to buff it lightly away with a soft file (nailblock). Always use a basecoat before using any color on the nails. See if you can buy 'Nailbrite" in a salon or nailsupply store. This is a natural bleacher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now this might not work at first but just keep using it and you'll see the nails will become nice and clean looking.

Good luck!


----------



## Jolly (Nov 8, 2006)

Try using the   acetone-free nail varnish remover . It works for me


----------



## lara (Nov 8, 2006)

I concur with Nailbrite. That stuff works wonders.

If you're not using a basecoat, start using one. You won't have any more problems with yellow discolouration.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 8, 2006)

Buff them!  I've had the same problem countless times in the past (I'm addicted to painted nails :X) and I have one of those buffing packages that those people harrass you to buy from those kiosks in the mall and it really works great!!  Just make sure you only buff in one direction otherwise it can really weaken your nails :/


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 8, 2006)

well what realy weakens your nails is if you buff hard!

How to:
Hold the buffingblock in between your thum and the middle finger.
Do not put pressure on the buffing block, go lightly over the nail with the block from top to bottom. That's it.

When you are done clean he block and don't share files..... ewwww!. 

Thank you!


----------

